# Seeking help controlling Kontakt parameters using a Yamaha Motif XS (Mackie Control)



## Eric (Jun 16, 2016)

Just implementing a Yamaha Motif XS8 as my master controller today. It's working great in Ableton Live 9, running in OSX10.10.5. I've set the remote DAW on the Motif to Cubase, and the control surface in Live to Mackie Control. Mapping parameters to most of my vi synths is easy - I just click "configure" on the device, then click whichever parameters within the plugin I'd like to assign, then click on the MIDI box, click the parameter, and move any of the 8 physical faders on the Motif.

My glitch is with Kontakt, since the faders don't appear to be transmitting CC #'s, and because I'm not having any luck clicking on parameters and getting them to appear in the "configure" section below. Would really love to use these good, solid faders with my Kontakt libraries.

Hope I've explained clearly, and hoping someone might have experience working with the Motif, or it seems maybe with any Mackie Control setup, in conjunction with Ableton and Kontakt. Any assistance would be most appreciated, thanks so much!!


----------



## CDNmusic (Jun 16, 2016)

I used an XS for a long time but recently sold it, I'll try to quickly explain how I had it setup. 

My DAW is Cubase, I'd enable the remote control function on the XS to use the faders to control the mixer. If I wanted to use the faders/knobs to control a Kontak instrument I'd switch the XS to master mode which I had configured to transmit different CC values for each fader/knob all transmitting on the midi channel of my preference. Master mode is very versatile and powerful, took some learning but once configured it was as simple as using the learning midi function in a kontakt patch. 

I don't have much time to explain in more detail but I found a lot of help to configure my setup here https://yamahasynth.com/ 

Good luck.


----------



## Eric (Jun 18, 2016)

CDNmusic said:


> I used an XS for a long time but recently sold it, I'll try to quickly explain how I had it setup.
> 
> My DAW is Cubase, I'd enable the remote control function on the XS to use the faders to control the mixer. If I wanted to use the faders/knobs to control a Kontak instrument I'd switch the XS to master mode which I had configured to transmit different CC values for each fader/knob all transmitting on the midi channel of my preference. Master mode is very versatile and powerful, took some learning but once configured it was as simple as using the learning midi function in a kontakt patch.
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much CDN, this is exactly the advise I was looking for!


----------

